# Crossshairs new buddie



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I took this pic for crosshairs-I thought It turned out good-Let me know what you think please.Thanks for looking everyone!!!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No one give ne feed back-So I figured they need not see the pic then!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lets see em there usualy no one in the reptile forum :nod:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> No one give ne feed back-So I figured they need not see the pic then!!!!!


You're a tease.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> No one give ne feed back-So I figured they need not see the pic then!!!!!


You're a tease.
[/quote]
\
Nah-i just get tired of that b.s-if it was a damn rhom or something-i bet it would have had at least 30 some replies if not more-Post a frog that is a kewl as hell pic-60 some people wanna look but no one want to respond-It just gets lame!!!!!!









LOL-I'll quit being an ass now-Here is the original pic that I had posted!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah ak i feel my dragon is waaaay under appreciated in this forum- i put some pics up in the lounge but of course the assman had to move them here were they are ignored! ... poor little guy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah ak i feel my dragon is waaaay under appreciated in this forum- i put some pics up in the lounge but of course the assman had to move them here were they are ignored! ... poor little guy


I hear ya there guy!!!!Not much traffic at all!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking frog


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Nice looking frog


Thank ya sir-He has a whole new outlook on life now!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah ak i feel my dragon is waaaay under appreciated in this forum- i put some pics up in the lounge but of course the assman had to move them here were they are ignored! ... poor little guy
























He is a stickler! I'd love to see his work desk!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That is a really nice Fire-Bellied Toad...and by the way...you didn't leave the pic in long enough for me to give you feed back the first time...









I like the Bombina...they reproduce readily in captivity and are absolutely beautiful amphibians...










Keep the photos coming gang...It is a P site first, and a Fish site 2cnd..but we have quiet a few herp oriented members...so if you keep posting, you keep drawing more here to the herp side....(LUKE I AM YOUR FATHER)..LOL anyway don't get bummed...keep the posts and pics coming..especially those like you guys keep posting, clean clear images of awesome animals and set ups!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> That is a really nice Fire-Bellied Toad...and by the way...you didn't leave the pic in long enough for me to give you feed back the first time...:rasp:
> 
> I like the Bombina...they reproduce readily in captivity and are absolutely beautiful amphibians...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words sir!!!!!yeah I am i'll tempered sometimes :rasp: I here ya,but at the same time,I do not keep n e myself!!!!I do like to look at them though and wish more people would supply more pics!!!!!!!I would like to see an increase in participation here as well-But thats tough going around here!!!!!Oh yeah here is another one for ya-Sorry it was out of focus-but still a good pic!!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That last pic is stellar. I really like it.

I just recently got myself a pacman frog. I don't know why but I really dig 'im. He's a cool lil' bugger. And BOY CAN HE EAT! Chows down on crickets like no tomorrow. Can't wait til he gets bigger!

The thought actually crossed my mind to turn my 72 gallon bowfront into a vivarium with various small critters in it - but I can't part with my flowerhorn, lol.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he hasnt been eaten yet


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> he hasnt been eaten yet


Hope not!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

keep em as a pet frod are cool







he would die a painfull death with all thoes little tiny p's


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> keep em as a pet frod are cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will continue to live in the top of the tank or get eaten-It's his choice!!!!!


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

You're keeping this frog with your piranhas? I hope you know toads secrete toxins into the water that they live in which can kill other animals. Not to mention if one was to get a hold of it, the toad could be its last meal.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

flyboy said:


> You're keeping this frog with your piranhas? I hope you know toads secrete toxins into the water that they live in which can kill other animals. Not to mention if one was to get a hold of it, the toad could be its last meal.


LOL-I know,Oh yeah fyi-This is not my frog!!!!


----------

